# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  FlexPai, foldable smartphone, Royole Corporation, Fremont, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Royole Corporation

Home page - royole.com/flexpai

----------


## Airicist

Royole's FlexPai - the world's first foldable smartphone

Published on Nov 21, 2018




> Royole has launched the world’s first commercial foldable smartphone, a combination of mobile phone and tablet with a flexible screen, the Royole FlexPai. Engineered with Royole's flexible display and sensor technology, the device can be used either folded or unfolded, giving it the portability of a smartphone plus the screen size of a high-definition tablet.

----------


## Airicist

The foldable Royole FlexPai has a way to go

Published on Jan 8, 2019




> The Royole Flexpai is officially the world’s first foldable phone, but its maker has achieved the feat by rushing the device out to market way before it’s ready for primetime. The threat of Samsung and Huawei stealing the small Chinese company’s thunder was simply too much to resist, and that’s how we ended up with the unfinished, unpolished Flexpai on exhibit at CES 2019.

----------


## Airicist

The world’s first foldable phone is real

Published on Jan 9, 2019




> People have been talking about foldable smartphones for years, but it’s finally happening. Chinese company [Royole] was showing off the FlexPai at CES in Las Vegas, and we got to play with it for a few minutes.

----------


## Airicist

CES 2019: Hands-on with the Royole FlexPai foldable phone

Published on Jan 10, 2019




> We got a chance to check out Royole's FlexPai foldable phone late last year, but we got an updated look at CES 2019. This year could be the year of the folding device, with Samsung also looking to launch their own flexible phone-tablet hybrid. And though Royole technically is the first to reveal their foldable phone, as of now, there are still some issues to work out before we can throw our endorsement behind it.

----------


## Airicist

Making the world's first flexible smartphone: Royole CEO Bill Liu discusses the FlexPai

Published on Jan 14, 2019




> We interview Bill Liu from Royole, makers of the world's first flexible smartphone, the Royole

----------


## Airicist

The foldable smartphone you can buy right now

Published on Jan 14, 2019




> The Royole FlexPai is an ambitious smartphone. It's the first commercially available foldable smartphone design. That said, I'm not certain it's ready for 2019 smartphone primetime.

----------


## Airicist

The folding phone you can buy right now

Published on Jul 25, 2019




> The Royole Flexpai is a foldable smartphone you can actually buy right now. Unlike the Samsung Galaxy Fold which was close to release the Flexpai made it to consumer launch. Like the Galaxy Fold however the Flexpai seems like a relatively delicate device.

----------


## Airicist

Watch Royole reveal the FlexPai 2 next-generation foldable, flexible display

Mar 24, 2020




> Royole announced the latest iteration of its foldable, flexible display in a livestream event. The new Cicada Wing display is 50% brighter over its predecessor and includes improved viewing angle performance.

----------


## Airicist

WATCH: Royole FlexPai 2 hands-on reveal - livestream

Streamed live Sep 22, 2020

----------

